# New Place of Employment



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

The CT was installed in a brand new enclosure. Wanted a fan installed. Initially the idiot put 480 to the 120 fan. I asked why, he said "There wasn't 120 in the enclosure. It's OK we had 6 more in the back." Instead of mounting the transformer the used the wires to support it. I've heard many stories over the years now I get to share the ones I witness. 30 minute install max....SMH.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

....


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm? Rectifier? Oh they installed rectifier in the box because the installed a dc solenoid because the ac went bad.. Guess what burned up? The rectifier. . Instead of grabbing the ac solenoids in stock they ordered and installed a rectifier. Tore the whole thing down and rebuilt. The pile of stuff was mostly what I removed, that served no obvious purpose. They had stuff paralleled even.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

This makes me feel as though my installs are pristine.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya anyone who works hard on a box and says dang it's still not pretty. Don't worry.. it could've looked like that. Stay tuned to the post, there's a lot of "masterpieces". I think I have years of work ahead of me.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

So I noticed those terminal blocks have no numbering on them, the ones I took out of the panel I disassembled to make my PLC trainer had printed numbers on them. You know, the plastic ones that you snap onto the terminal block. Do you know where to get those things? Sure I number my wires but I'd like to have every terminal block numbered as well.

It makes troubleshooting faster for me.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I believe they go by terminal block markers I never ordered them myself, I just grab them off shelves lol.. AB has a printer for them if needed. But they can be ordered with the term blocks I would think. Check with your electrical supplier. McMaster-Carr may have them cheaper than most.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

,Where in New Mexico and at what facility is this?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

NC Plc said:


> So I noticed those terminal blocks have no numbering on them, the ones I took out of the panel I disassembled to make my PLC trainer had printed numbers on them. You know, the plastic ones that you snap onto the terminal block. Do you know where to get those things? Sure I number my wires but I'd like to have every terminal block numbered as well. It makes troubleshooting faster for me.


 Go to automation directs website. They have them. FYI, you will need to purchase the number markers that are the same brand blocks you have.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

dawgs said:


> Go to automation directs website. They have them. FYI, you will need to purchase the number markers that are the same brand blocks you have.


Thanks for the heads up. I want to pick them up for this PLC trainer when it transitions from a prototype into something more refined.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lep said:


> ,Where in New Mexico and at what facility is this?


Not in New Mexico anymore. I moved from Deming, NM 4 months ago. I can't state the name of the company I work for showing these and pictures the upcoming posts.. I'd probably be looking for a new job.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

....


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Why is the ladder in the MCC? To put a bucket on top of the gear of course. Why did someone put a bucket on top? Oh to keep the leaking ceiling from killing someone.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Peewee0413 said:


> Lazy "electricians" see the term blocks? Was called to a line. VFD pot not working. 10vdc was shorted, not even reaching the pot.(see upside down term blocks) fried the output on the drive. It was installed that way. They even placed a label on the drive saying to set the drive to 38hz lol. Some people's kids. I'll send more for who wants to feel my pain.


Yes indeed, the ol' front-to-front terminal block ploy..........

The first time I was faced with this problem, it took me about a half-hour to figure it out.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Durapulse....gross. I agree, that is pretty lazy work you're coming onto there. As someone who designs control systems for a living, I hate to see cabinets hacked up like that.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

triden said:


> Durapulse....gross. I agree, that is pretty lazy work you're coming onto there. As someone who designs control systems for a living, I hate to see cabinets hacked up like that.


GS series VFD's are fine when the use is general. In this wet location and having negligent workers, I'd stay clear of powerflex or equivalent.


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

My current job was in a similar situation. Almost 4 years later I'm still finding surprises, although they get fewer and further between. I even hired another electrician to help take some of the work load off, only to promptly have him fired a few months later for doing work just as bad as the pictures above. He actually created more work for me since I had to check everything he did. It only takes an extra minute or two to do it right and take some pride in the work you're doing.

Oh and the bucket on the MCC, yep, had that here too. And absorb-all poured on the floor around the switch gear and a 2400-480 volt transformer, about 6 inches thick to soak up the water pouring down from the leaky roof.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> GS series VFD's are fine when the use is general. In this wet location and having negligent workers, I'd stay clear of powerflex or equivalent.


Fine in what way? The manufacturer doesn't specify an MTBF and no THD values are mentioned at all. They even say that line filters are optional which are all huge red flags not to use that crap. I feel sorry for the guy cleaning up collateral damage from harmonics going back onto the line from those things.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have seen worse and better.
I enjoyed being given the time to rip it all out and do a complete rewire with up to date schematic.
I have worked in textile plants and they are filthy and everything is covered in a fine dust.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

Durapulse gs3 vfd are Delta vfd rebadged (same hardware, different software and display), had lot of them installed no more problems than any other vfd brand, their gs1 and gs2 are not the same, a lot more cheaper


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

triden said:


> Fine in what way? The manufacturer doesn't specify an MTBF and no THD values are mentioned at all. They even say that line filters are optional which are all huge red flags not to use that crap. I feel sorry for the guy cleaning up collateral damage from harmonics going back onto the line from those things.


Fine as in I've seen them inside an enclosure smaller than recommended and had the mounts modified to even close the door. Outside in the desert running on average 20 hrs a day. I called 2 months ago and they're still going strong. They're probably going on 4 yrs old. Decent general use VFD at an affordable price. Technically line filters are optional lol.


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> I have seen worse and better.
> I enjoyed being given the time to rip it all out and do a complete rewire with up to date schematic.
> I have worked in textile plants and they are filthy and everything is covered in a fine dust.



I worked in a Domino Sugar plant everything was sticky.

Then I worked in a sewage treatment plant everything was stinky.

I liked sticky better.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass.

I don't know how you dealt with it.


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

NC Plc said:


> Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass.
> 
> I don't know how you dealt with it.


Both were short term projects. 

Worked at a large bakery, the smell of fresh baked bread all day was great, but it would probably get old after a while.

Spent a little time at a distillery, and found out that free tastings are scheduled daily if you get to know the right people.

Also worked at a couple of jails, and saw just enough to know that I never want to be an overnight guest.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

NC Plc said:


> Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass. I don't know how you dealt with it.


We just finished a 3- month project at a sewage treatment plant. After the gang boxes were brought back to the shop and cleaned out, you can still smell the stench in the gang boxes. It's slowly going away.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know if I could do it without some type of respirator to deal with the smell.

I've been in a sewage plant a couple of times and the thought of working in one for 3 months is too much for me.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

NC Plc said:


> Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass.
> I don't know how you dealt with it.


I worked in one full time in Hollywood Fl. I expected it to really smell. But it was not bad at all. 
It was a state of the art kind of facility for the time.



EM1 said:


> Both were short term projects.
> 
> Worked at a large bakery, the smell of fresh baked bread all day was great, but it would probably get old after a while.
> Spent a little time at a distillery, and found out that free tastings are scheduled daily if you get to know the right people.
> Also worked at a couple of jails, and saw just enough to know that I never want to be an overnight guest.


I had Sara Lee bakery as a customer and the bagel fresh off the line was excellent. Dare cracker bakery was pretty good too.
I took a job with the county here a few years ago and the shop was next door to the jail annex. Court house and main jail across the street.
I even had inmates for helpers. Other than the food, they had it pretty good. I'm glad I could go home though. I lasted exactly two weeks there.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

NC Plc said:


> Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass.
> 
> I don't know how you dealt with it.


Worked for a SCADA Co years back, automated a plant in ajax or whitby. Anytime I went into the 'dewatering' room, was all I could do not to puke ! 
Wire the stuff up, and get the  out !
Water plants were great !


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Worked in a new plant for a year during design and commissioning and didn't mind the smell at all. I could eat my sandwich beside a lagoon no problem.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

triden said:


> Worked in a new plant for a year during design and commissioning and didn't mind the smell at all. I could eat my sandwich beside a lagoon no problem.


What did you use for bread spread ? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I prefer a paté as a spread


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

triden said:


> I prefer a paté as a spread


Well, almost lunch time in BC .... This must be making you hungry :no:


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Let's just throw some caulk on it they said... Idiots!!!!


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hot VFD... Let's throw a fan on it...


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

......


----------



## I&ETech (Mar 30, 2016)

NC Plc said:


> Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass.
> 
> I don't know how you dealt with it.


 The operators here tell all the new guys that it smells like money to them. After 18 years it still smells like **** to me. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## I&ETech (Mar 30, 2016)

Peewee0413 said:


> Hot VFD... Let's throw a fan on it...


 This is awesome.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have seen worse and better.
> I enjoyed being given the time to rip it all out and do a complete rewire with up to date schematic.
> I have worked in textile plants and they are filthy and everything is covered in a fine dust.


Including the lung surfaces of employees


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I will send more pics tomorrow if I remember.. This place is a disaster.. I can't keep up with the idiots on day shift.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

NC Plc said:


> Sewage treatment plants smell vile. In some areas the smell will knock you on your ass.
> 
> I don't know how you dealt with it.


There is nothing, and I mean NOTHING more foul than a rendering plant. I've had two projects in them in my career, the second one only because they paid me an OBSCENE amount of money; 3X my normal rate because nobody else would even answer the call. The foul stench permeates your skin and everything you come into contact with or take with you into the plant. So for the 2nd project, having learned my lesson, I bought a cheap harbor Freight tool bag and got a bunch of clothes from thrift stores, because anything cloth must be discarded. You cannot wash that smell out. The tools cleaned up OK, but some of the soft grip stuff had to be re-gripped. I also rented a car from Rent-A-Wreck because I didn't want that stench in my upholstery.

WWTPs are the smell of money to me now.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

JRaef said:


> There is nothing, and I mean NOTHING more foul than a rendering plant. I've had two projects in them in my career, the second one only because they paid me an OBSCENE amount of money; 3X my normal rate because nobody else would even answer the call. The foul stench permeates your skin and everything you come into contact with or take with you into the plant. So for the 2nd project, having learned my lesson, I bought a cheap harbor Freight tool bag and got a bunch of clothes from thrift stores, because anything cloth must be discarded. You cannot wash that smell out. The tools cleaned up OK, but some of the soft grip stuff had to be re-gripped. I also rented a car from Rent-A-Wreck because I didn't want that stench in my upholstery. WWTPs are the smell of money to me now.


I just started bidding work at a rendering plant. If I can't make good money there I will stop pricing work for them. We work in a lot of dirty nasty places. I just add it to the list. I look at it as less competition in those places.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfect place for ADC drives, they're the bic pen of drives, some dumbass kills it rip it out, bin it and toss another one at it.



JRaef said:


> There is nothing, and I mean NOTHING more foul than a rendering plant...


We have a rendering plant, WWTP, bakery, dog food plant, and a paper plant around us. Sometimes when the wind is just right the office staff won't go outside at all. Lol


----------



## philipdybel (Feb 29, 2016)

*No Thank You*



Peewee0413 said:


> Why is the ladder in the MCC? To put a bucket on top of the gear of course. Why did someone put a bucket on top? Oh to keep the leaking ceiling from killing someone.


When I come across stuff like this, I'll have a nice talk with management. If it's not gonna be fixed right away, I'll know that they want a different electrician at that facility (meaning: not me -- bye bye!).

Seriously: personal injury / wrongful death lawsuits, depositions, attorneys, and all that nonsense takes a lot of time, is not fun, and doesn't help your career path...


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

JRaef said:


> There is nothing, and I mean NOTHING more foul than a rendering plant.


have you ever been in a tannery?
it would actually make a zombie puke


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> have you ever been in a tannery?
> it would actually make a zombie puke


I have done work in a dog food factory where they render horsemeat, bar alley grease trap vomit smells better.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

try this mixture
rotting corpse, sour pig sh!t, acrid ashes and burning feathers!
that is a fairly accurate description of the smell of a tannery!
the only place close to that is in a morgue when they bring in a fairly advanced decomp.
not enough circulation fans in the world 
Ive also worked in a paper mill and that was bad enough


----------



## JMC679 (Oct 29, 2012)

gnuuser said:


> try this mixture
> rotting corpse, sour pig sh!t, acrid ashes and burning feathers!
> that is a fairly accurate description of the smell of a tannery!
> the only place close to that is in a morgue when they bring in a fairly advanced decomp.
> ...


did you work at the Kraft plant in Woburn Mass too? After a week it became routine to see the hides showing up in rollaway dumpsters. The power house where the flavor mixing, and small batch storage was, was way worse than the rendering portion of the plant. Cool ranch Doritos, mixed with raspberry donut filing, and a side of Kraft Mac N' Cheese, maybe a bit of buttered popcorn, to boot. Was all worse than the rendering portion ever could be. Floating Gelatin, in the massive agitating kettles, mid July, was easier to stomach. 3rd year apprentice opening a 2' stainless box on the ceiling, just to have Cockroaches rain down on him... Priceless. Told you keep your mouth closed, and beard net on! Paper Mills are five star dining compared to rendering plants and pump stations. 
:thumbup:


----------

